# Windows & Processor Stickers.. read!



## mobility

*WARNING:* The thing i am about to tell you is illegal if your computer has not been checked to be an official Windows Partnered product. 

If i get this wrong please correct me in a kind way. if you do it in a bad way then i will not change the post and report you to the mods.

OK so this thread is about Windows Stickers, Some people are saying, "Where can i get a windows sticker" or "Where can i get a processor sticker" Well this is a guide on how you can get it for free, If your laptop is running on a legal copy of Windows or of that processor then this is completely legal  if you have a unlicened illegal copy of windows or if the computer you have windows on may not be a partner to run windows then this could be illegal to you.

*The guide:*

_Making your sticker look realistic:_
To make your sticker look real, a good idea could be to stick it on top of the sticker you have now, make sure the sticker that you choose is the same shape as the one you have now. In example: The non-vista capable windows xp sticker is a diffrent shape from the vista capable xp sticker, so you wont be able to put a vista sticker on a non-vista capable sticker due to shape size, as you can see here:


















_Printing out:_
You must have some *Jam free* sticky labels, my recommended brand is Avery(R). Make sure the packet says *Jam free, stickey lables* on the box. It should look a bit like this, of course you might have a different company logo on it.




Then of course print them out, make sure there the right way round!

_Cutting out, then placing:_
OK so you've done all these easy steps but he comes a part where you have to be careful and make sure you make *no mistakes!* a good way to get this right is to be in a quiet, peaceful environment. 

Carefully use your scissors to cut around the edges of the label rerembering if this goes wrong you will have to go back to step one. If you have a laminator jest laminate the printed out sticker then put some sticky stuff behind it. Any way  after cutting out the edges, Carefully and slowly place the sticker on top of the old one. If there are any bubbles jest slowly push em down. 

_Putting clean film to make it shiny_




If you didn't use a laminator then get some clear film and carefully cut it out to fit shape dont worry it don't have to be perfect it can be a little bigger, then *Extremely carefully* place it down on to the sticker, if there clear film sticking on the sides push em to the sides of the sticker, if you find this impossible then leave this step . Again, if you see bubbles jest push em down.

*Your done!* 
 Hope this guide helps, hope you enjoy your new sticker and please correct me in any way please in a nice matter.

 thank you,
mobility Ketan.


----------



## gamerman4

well 1st, most CPUs will come with a sticker.

2nd, why would anyone care if they had a Windows sticker? I like using stickers for my mobo, cpu and gfx card but I don't think Windows is really something to "show off."


----------



## mobility

its for people who hate there sticker thats all. If you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## alexyu

I have no stickers for :
-windows
-gpu
-mobo

So thanks


----------



## mobility

@alexyu
Your Welcome


----------



## gamerman4

mobility said:


> its for people who hate there sticker thats all. If you don't like it don't read it.



I didn't say I didn't like it, I was just commenting. It is a well made tutorial but I'm not sure the work you put into it would be worth it just for a windows or brand-name sticker, I would totally just make up some weird designs or fake but really cool sounding names and throw them on there.

Bob: "Hey check out my PC"

Joe: "Who made it?"

Bob: "See the sticker? PWN-PC made it"

Joe: ".....*facepalm*"


----------



## mobility

@gamerman4
what ever.


----------



## gamerman4

Hey, I was just trying to make light of the situation...


----------



## jdbennet

> well 1st, most CPUs will come with a sticker.



OEM ones dont, which is what most homebuilders use as they are cheaper


----------



## gamerman4

jdbennet said:


> OEM ones dont, which is what most homebuilders use as they are cheaper



OEMs are usually about $5 less for CPUs. Plus with retail you get a nice heatsink to use on something later down the line (i used my stock Q6600 HSF on an E2180 to cool it better)

Also, if you buy from newegg, OEMs are hard to come by for newer CPUs.


----------



## mobility

I have a Windows Vista Toshiba A100-02L with Windows 7 evaluation copy. Thats why i created this thread gamerman4 so people like me can get a vista sticker. currently my laptop has no stickers at all, right now i am using windows 7, quite flashy. Not much difference from Windows Vista prefer XP still. Any way, the evaluation must be uninstalled by january 29th 2009. because by then the product will be illegal. Here are some screen shots of my computer i took with snipping tool. hope you like it:
P.S. I mangaed to get some software the remove the writing saying Evaluation copy.


----------



## alexyu

^ I saw theese things on youtube. But...wait! Copyright 2007? version 6.2? haha
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=windows+7+theme&btnG=Căutare+Google&meta=


----------



## scooter

What stickers do you want? I can just mail you some and save you time and effort. I got Intel, AMD, ATI, Nividia, Fatality, ocz, kingston, asus stickers..

If you want a a vista sticker too..thats also easy....I even have 2 Core i7 stickers from demo product


----------



## mobility

@alexyu
this one is real, i know allot of people fake these products, i am a Microsoft engineer. before laptops or OS's go to the market i fix 'em if they have any bugs or any thing. This guide i made is real, that how they do it down at Microsoft, apart from the quality of it is much better see that it's made on some hp machines that create things like this, only Microsoft do that, not sure about AMD, intel etc. I always get evaluation copy's of windows products much much earlier before they go on the market. I have many window's evaluation copy CD's lying there in my cupboard. Here are the ones i have starting from when i first joined the Microsoft group. Windows NT 3.51, Windows NT 4.0, Windows 95, Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows ME, Windows XP, Windows XP x64 Bit, SERVER 2003, Windows FLP, Vista Home Premium & Ultimate, Home Server, SERVER 2008 and Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## scooter

If you work for Microsoft why can't you just get stickers from work?


----------



## alexyu

mobility said:


> @alexyu
> this one is real, i know allot of people fake these products, i am a Microsoft engineer. before laptops or OS's go to the market i fix 'em if they have any bugs or any thing. This guide i made is real, that how they do it down at Microsoft, apart from the quality of it is much better see that it's made on some hp machines that create things like this, only Microsoft do that, not sure about AMD, intel etc. I always get evaluation copy's of windows products much much earlier before they go on the market. I have many window's evaluation copy CD's lying there in my cupboard. Here are the ones i have starting from when i first joined the Microsoft group. Windows NT 3.51, Windows NT 4.0, Windows 95, Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows ME, Windows XP, Windows XP x64 Bit, SERVER 2003, Windows FLP, Vista Home Premium & Ultimate, Home Server, SERVER 2008 and Windows 7 Ultimate.





I may help. I love reporting bugs . Why dont they give them too me too ?


----------



## azwebs

Mobility. If you work for Microsoft (herein referred to as M$), then why did you post here that you had to buy it? M$ give employees free copies of Vista, and to their families. M$ employees also get free copies of Office 2007 Blue Edition (recently leaked to file sharing sites and LimeWire).



mobility said:


> I have Windows Vista right now brought it when vista first came out, did all my updates straight away when they are avalible and i have so many bugs with it, my sister brought a Windows Vista Computer hers is a Dell, She jest got it 2 days ago and she already hates it! And so do i because
> 
> 1. I tried to install Windows IE 8 Beta and it did not work at all jest freezes
> 2. Most so called "Vista Working Products" say it works on Vista but when you install it it said It douse not work on vista and most of them install smoothley but when i click the icon it frezzes or don't even open.



If you are supposed to be finding bugs for M$, did you report the problems with IE8 Beta? Also, you say that you fix M$ laptops before they go to market. M$ don't make laptops - not for the public anyway - and I somehow don't think they'd create their own laptop brand simply for their employees. They only give away OS'es because to them, that's nothing. Considering how many copies they sell, each one probably only costs about 10-12p 20-25 cents (and thats probably more for the media and packaging, yet they charge £220/$350 for Vista to the public!)

Are you actually an M$ engineer? You would have gotten Vista and Office Blue for free. Everyone at M$ and their uncle (aunt, cousin and niece too!) gets free stuff - its crazy. Surely you should be promoting your employers products, and not slating them?

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong here - I won't be offended.


----------



## mobility

1. We have ran out of Clean film.
2. I do have a enterprise free Vista but that has expired and will be illegal if i have it now.
3.I did report the problem of IE8 beta, the software will be engineered soon and by the release of Windows 7 the browser will be fixed and the non-beta will get released.
4. The companies make the computers, they send it to Microsoft to get the stickers and we put the OS on it, check if it has bugs. (Some companies do em them self so i get paid for doing nothing )  then 2 years or so we get the "soon-to-be released" OS's so we can find out if they are any bugs, fix the bugs when then once to os is 99% perfect we sell 'em
5. Yes i do have a copy of Vista and office blue for free.

P.S. I'll give you guys a secret, Windows 7 will come for a tincey bit cheaper than vista when it was first realase i think it might be about £179.99/$320.99


----------



## azwebs

mobility said:


> We have ran out of Clean film.



Rather random.



mobility said:


> The companies make the computers, they send it to Microsoft to get the stickers and we put the OS on it, check if it has bugs. (Some companies do em them self so i get paid for doing nothing )  then 2 years or so we get the "soon-to-be released" OS's so we can find out if they are any bugs, fix the bugs when then once to os is 99% perfect we sell 'em.



You really don't mean 99% perfect. There must be a typo in there somewhere. I know I'm using Vista, but for DX10, I have no choice. 

Don't you mean *0.99%* perfect. Basically, not even really started.



mobility said:


> I'll give you guys a secret, Windows 7 will come for a tincey bit cheaper than vista when it was first realase i think it might be about £179.99/$320.99



That's cheaper! If that's for the base version, it's much more. Even for the "Ultimate" version (nothing at M$ comes close to Ultimate), it's still a rip off! I could buy XP Professional for £69.95 when it came out. Now that is Ultimate! Why does Vista skyrocket? They're trying to sell more crap for more money.

The only decent operating system M$ has released is XP. I watched a lecture from some M$ employee on Windows 7, and guess what! He couldn't even get his PC to boot in to show Windows 7!

Massive vote of confidence there!


----------



## alexyu

^Disagree! I'm a vista fan!


----------



## azwebs

I don't mean to come across as hating Vista - it's awesome - when it works. But you can't disagree that it could be better.


----------



## mobility

I HATE VISTA! if i was head of microsoft marketing i would take it off the market it's CRAP of corse i jest report bugs and thats it. I liked my old job, Proggram editing on bid tv uk. i love editing, till i got sacked!


----------



## gamerman4

Vista is not a bad OS, just turn of UAC and you can pretty much use it just like XP, except with the extra features of Vista.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

mobility said:


> I HATE VISTA! if i was head of microsoft marketing i would take it off the market it's CRAP of corse i jest report bugs and thats it. I liked my old job, Proggram editing on bid tv uk. i love editing, till i got sacked!



Judging by that statement you haven't used vista for more than a day. I don't know anyone with a decent knowledge of computers who has called vista a bad os or inferior to xp in any way. Try actually using for a few months instead of jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## alexyu

mobility said:


> I HATE VISTA! if i was head of microsoft marketing i would take it off the market it's CRAP of corse i jest report bugs and thats it. I liked my old job, Proggram editing on bid tv uk. i love editing, till i got sacked!



If you hated it so much, why didnt you pass me the dvd?


----------



## Motoxrdude

That's pretty cool. I'll make a couple jeep stickers .


----------



## alexyu

Motoxrdude said:


> That's pretty cool. I'll make a couple jeep stickers .



Thank you for bringing this on-topic


----------

